# Most wanted chi ???



## lysakura (Jan 19, 2009)

I was just wandering what colour of a chi is the most desirable.
I always wanted a chocolate long hair one but they are soooo expensive (Gucci no offence  )


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I also wanted a chocolate but ended up with a white long haired.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know if any color chi is more desirable therefore more expensive. I also thought the expense came from wanting one of each color. lol


----------



## lysakura (Jan 19, 2009)

Trust me, in Toronto you pay for the colour, and aparently chocolate is very "rare", another catch to sell for more.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here the only thing rare or more expensive is what the breeder make's up to help sale the puppies. Although LC's are a little rarer here so you will pay a higher price. We have every color under the rainbow.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm dieing for a merle LC i think if i get one i can die a happy chick!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I dunno what the most desirable but what I WANT is a SC white haired chi. So cute!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Persoannlly I would love a black and tan long coat, but the reality is, it would be much more important how my dogs got along if we got another!


----------



## lysakura (Jan 19, 2009)

They are all so cute, you don't know which one to choose


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Assuming that we are just talking looks then a tri colour or merle LH. Adam is my little alsatian mini-me now I want a little collie mini-me!!


----------



## lysakura (Jan 19, 2009)

Of course we are talking just looks !!!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

mine was always a white s/c then i came across fagin who was black tan so fell head over heels with him then i came across my white s/c girl had to have her and now all i want is a s/c chocolate but dont tell hubs hes just getting over 2 new puppies within 4 weeks lol dont think i could prize those pockets open for a while yet :foxes15:


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2008)

I always wanted a Merle or completey silver gray


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I want a chocolate (and tan) or isabella and tan chi! O and I also love the sables. I would love to have a deep red sable with black mask. But I love every sable dog. And I can fall in love with every puppy, no matter what the colour is. As long as he/she is cute.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My favorite was my late chi that recently passed away at age 15. She was a gorgeous, long coat chi with black, white and tan fur. She had a beautiful expressive little face and very glossy, soft long fur. 

My second favorite is Bella. Bella was born with grey blue fur. However, after she turned a year old, her fur color slowly changed to a richer chocolate blue. She also has an adorable expressive little face that melts my heart.

Of course, I have a weakness for all chihuahuas and love them all regardless of their fur colors.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

My husband wanted carreras coloring white and fawn, I would LOVE a chocolate or black in a long coat, the boy we are "looking" at is all white with a little bit of blue on his face----hes what i desire most now mainly because I cant have him!!!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

I just wanted a chi he could of been green with orange spots lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love all the colors, I loved the cream color of my late Roxy. Then I wanted a white sc so I got Zoey. But I just LOVE all colors.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please dont blast me but I would love a Merle LC...I know that there is controversy there so please keep it to yourself;-)


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Zoey mom - I want a chi just like Zoey!! I love her, she has the cutest wee face and I love white chis!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Please dont blast me but I would love a Merle LC...I know that there is controversy there so please keep it to yourself;-)


I would love a merle too! But before i had a chi i always wanted a tan, and tis what i got  i love all colour chis reguardless lol xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i always wanted a fawn long coat but im more than happy with what ive got  and i love all colour chis


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I love all chi's 
But i'm with Rocky Scotland on this one.
A white S/C i would absolutly love
But i also love blue & tan, Black & Tan and Fawn/Fawn & white


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

I never was much for particular colors... I sure love the one I've got!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Please dont blast me but I would love a Merle LC...I know that there is controversy there so please keep it to yourself;-)


this is my next chi if I ever get another one.....


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

I long LH chis. My Georgia was black with white markings and absolut4ely beautiful. I agree with Jeanie Brown- they are all amazing!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well....I wanted a fawn so we bought Ivy, then I HAD to have a silver, so we bought Willow. Next I REALLY want a SC chocolate tri color. And I am a sucker for the short coats!!!

Lori


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

i got exactly what i had wanted, a LC chocolate with tan markings....shes beautiful and i wouldn't want anything else im VERY happy with what i have.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

rocky scotland said:


> Zoey mom - I want a chi just like Zoey!! I love her, she has the cutest wee face and I love white chis!!



Thank You so much, That is very sweet. We love her too. Your Rocky is very handsome as well.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Yoshismom said:


> Please dont blast me but I would love a Merle LC...I know that there is controversy there so please keep it to yourself;-)



No blasting from me, I love the merle coloring.


----------



## lysakura (Jan 19, 2009)

I think my next chi will be chocolate LC, but I kinda like the white LC too, what the hey I will get both


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think we all have an idea of the perfect colour then you see a little pup that is nothing like what you wanted but you fall in love anyway!! 
Although every time I see a black and white, SH or LH, I go abit gooey inside.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I wanted a Tri color and thats one small reason why I got Sally  I also find the icy whites with black points very striking!


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

My perfect Chi would be Zoey, solid white with a milk chocolate nose/mouth and dark eyes. I want her!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

lakeshorechihuahuas said:


> My perfect Chi would be Zoey, solid white with a milk chocolate nose/mouth and dark eyes. I want her!!!


Awwwww shucks, Thank You so much. Zoey is perfect in our eyes as well, but I have never seen an imperfect chi. I love them all.


----------



## lysakura (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I got a "Zoey virus", the more I look at her the more I want her, and I love LCs, now I am waming up to SCs, Zoey why, ooo why are you so pretty!!!!


----------



## AshleyandLily (Jan 23, 2009)

I have merle Chihuahua and I love her colors, my next one I want a long haired merle.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah Ive got the Zoey bug lol, shes so pretty!! I also love mylo&lindas new pup Pixie shes a white SC as well. But Im more than happy with my wee Rocky. All chis are fab!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

In Turkey the most expensive and most desirable is a SC white haired chi


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted a chocolate LC too, but i've seen so many gorgeous ones on here I'm open to whatever happens. I'd like a smooth coat black and tan too


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I love how chihuahuas come in every color imaginable... I don't believe that there are "rare" colors.

I guess I have my three favorite chi colors already... Rylie is fawn with blue markings, Chloe is white with blue merle markings, and Tucker is a blue tricolor.

For my third chi I wanted a fawn LC female and ended up with a blue LC male, which is funny because around here it's generally easier to find a fawn rather than a blue.


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

Lola was £650 but no1 had any intrest in her so when i fell in love with her the lady said i could have her for £550... Just because shes a mix match of colours  

Saying that i love Zoey (the white chihuahua on here) and would proberly end up paying the roof for her as i just love her colour


----------



## LatinPrince (Mar 27, 2009)

The most desired color based on long term customer feedback I would say is a Blue by far. We rarely have them. I don't price Chis by color but people drool over them. Second favorite must be a Chocolate although not quite as asked by people since we usually have plenty.

Here is a nice Blue Chi:
http://www.famouschihuahua.com/chihuahua-facts/what-is-a-blue-chihuahua/
Photo curtosy of FamouseChihuahua.com I don't currently have any Blues to take pictures of.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I would say color does not matter as long as the chi has a great personality and comes from healthy bloodlines. That is what I searched for first and I just got lucky on Emmas color but heck I would take the ugliest chi in the world if it had the disposition of the type of dogs I seek for pets and I truely found that in Sally ( But Sally is gorgeous to me!)and I believe from Emmas parents great dispositions that Emma will be that way too and so far shes a loving little doll. I love it when she stretches both paws out to touch my face


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I have always wanted a cream or snow white colored female, don't get me wrong, I love Bailey's coloring, its _gorgeous_ especially in the sun... but my dream chi was always with white smooth fur.


----------



## 1chi4me (Jul 28, 2008)

I have always wanted a pure white long coat with emerald eyes!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oops! Double post.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

I want a short coat, pure white baby!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i love bam's - black and whit ewith tan markings, i see a lot of black and tan with white markings but not many in bam's coloring, with his little black tail wiht a white tip, he is perfect to me. 

but if i had to pick for my next chihuahua, i tihink id either want a LC fawn/sable with a black mask (a la chloe/jack) or a chocolate LC (like nadia) but really, give me any chihuahua and i'll love it no matter what color, it could be fluorescent pink for all i care.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

All i knew is I always wanted 1 male short coat Chi. Didn't care what color I would just know the right chi when I met him. And I did my boy Chico.  

But Since I came here. and for my 2nd Chi I want a female long coat Chi. I changed my mind so many times of my fav color. 
what can I say. Just looking at all the beautiful pic and different color Chi that members have just keeps me from changing my mind.  

But for now what I like is Ella's coloring.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

I want a black & tan SC. Either Chanel's size (about 5.5lbs) or smaller. My roommate and I are thinking about saving up for a teeny tiny pup.


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> No blasting from me, I love the merle coloring.



I agree, if I got another Chi and got to pick the color, I'd want a long haired merle.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

If I was to have another chi..it would be a chocolate tri color. I just absolutely LOVE them. In fact, that's what I was holding out for until Dave (my bf) brought home Boss that day.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

iheartchanel said:


> I want a black & tan SC. Either Chanel's size (about 5.5lbs) or smaller. My roommate and I are thinking about saving up for a teeny tiny pup.


You do know that with a teeny tiny pup usually comes great big vet bills and lots of worrying right? Boss is 4.5-5lb. and I still worry constantly about one of the kids tripping on him or something happening to him. I've been really lucky so far with minor spills in his puppy-hood but I wouldn't seek out a chi any smaller than him.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Kristin said:


> You do know that with a teeny tiny pup usually comes great big vet bills and lots of worrying right? Boss is 4.5-5lb. and I still worry constantly about one of the kids tripping on him or something happening to him. I've been really lucky so far with minor spills in his puppy-hood but I wouldn't seek out a chi any smaller than him.


yeah, that's our issue. There's 3 kids (5, 2 & 3 months old) here about half the time and we haven't figured out exactly how to make it work with them. But we really want to add a new pup to the mix.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Nothing merle or tiny teeny pup. Too many health issues involved with the breeding of those animals, if not with the result itself. No bashing.  

I'd say an all black LC male. If I were to choose on just looks alone. But.... I'd rather a happy friendly ragamuffin then an ill tempered looker ANY day. The next one will be from a shelter, so who knows what I'll be getting.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

DP, Sorry!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I just got my dream chi....my LC merle girl, Merlie!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I would love a LH Brindle Chi and I would love a Red or Coffee Merle LH with no tan points and I would love a LH Chocolate and White. Hard to find all those, I know Im having a hard time finding those.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

I apologize for posting twice. im not sure how to delete the second.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i would love a short coat black and tan female


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

hmmm, I don't really think there is a more wanted color in my area. I know a lot of breeders that like to push the word "RARE" in front of chocolates and blues but I see just as many of them as I do any other color. Personally I am more for personality match or just going with my heart when I see the puppy but I think I would like my next chihuahua to be a cream or cream with white markings. Maybe even a light fawn with a black mask.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Can I have one of each please????


----------



## Khannie (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm gettin a chocoalate/white female chi on April 18th, I didn't know that color was such a hot thing with chihuahua's....WOW!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

*The most wanted chihuahua is the puppy/dog you're pining for(wanting) at the moment...VBG *


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

however i do want to steel Merlie!!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol, thanks Georgia, I'll take that as a compliment and keep her totally under lock and key, hee hee!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

iheartchanel said:


> yeah, that's our issue. There's 3 kids (5, 2 & 3 months old) here about half the time and we haven't figured out exactly how to make it work with them. But we really want to add a new pup to the mix.


I would suggest waiting until they're older. I had two 2yr olds when I got Lina and it was sooo exhausting trying to teach them to be careful with her. And she wasn't THAT tiny. She was about 3lb. then. I couldn't imagine having a tiny baby or a just walking toddler running around with a tiny chi. I'm not trying to be mean or anything, I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I got my dream dog when I got my LC Merle. I had been lookin' for the past 3 or so years for the perfect Merle, and then Jess took him in and offered him to me. I couldn't turn him down, he was exactly what I'd wanted. He's my dream puppy!

But, as far as being rare. In my area in Virginia, there aren't many Merle or Chocolates, and since I have one of both I get tons of questions. Apparently, in my specific area, I have the only Merle Chihuahua.


----------

